# Americauna, Silkie Mix Question



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Have any of you chicken people bred an Araucana or Americauna to a silkie to try for a colored egg laying Silkie hen? Could a Silkie Roo cover an Am hen? I would really like that but only have Silkie Roos.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had them breed, accidentally. An Americauna roo x a white silkie hen. Gave me chicks with black legs, extra toe, ruff, comb and size of the silkie but assorted colors from the Americauna.Some had a little crest, some did not. Most were dark--solid black, black with bronze tipped feathers at the neck and wing tips, white with black tipped feathers at neck, wing tips and tail, and I think a couple other colors but those chicks were killed by *****, and I honestly don't remember what color they were---I'm thinking a sort of carmel colored with dark feather tips. Beautiful little birds. However, all the hens I still have from that cross lay brown eggs. 

Don't know if that helps or not, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i have a silkiexEE cross hen, she is a nice blue with a top knot and featherd legs and extra toes, she lays a nice light blue egg, if you use a good EE in the cross that has good egg color genetics which apparently is harder to find now days, then the resulting cross will lay colord eggs, breeding back to the silkie feather type should take a couple more crosses but like i said if the original EE has good egg genetics then the blue/green will follow through,


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

A couple of years ago, two of my 'Ameraucana' (Easter Egger) hens hatched out eight chicks that were sired by Silkie roosters. I don't know whether the father was the black or the white Silkie, possibly some of each. Those eight chicks turned out to be two roosters and six hens. I gave away one rooster, a Silver Duckwing (I think -- not all that up on the colors, but that's what he looked like), and just gave away one of the hens, who was probably the female version of Silver Duckwing. None of these crosses have Silkie feathering (and I'm glad, because I'd rather have normal feathering), but all six of the hens lay green eggs and are fairly decent layers. Several, possibly all, have gone broody at least once. 

The rooster I kept is, I think, a Ginger Red color (more or less), and two of the remaining hens would be the female version of Ginger Red. One is a charcoal or blue color. The other two are multi-colored, shades of gray, tan, brown, and black. Subdued, but I like them. They all have at least a little bit of a crest, and pea or walnut combs. One of the Ginger Red hens has some feathering on her legs, but it's not much. 

I've been thinking about breeding some of the hens back to their brother to see what I get. I still have the black Silkie rooster, but don't want to cross back to him (he's only still here because he's never been aggressive to humans -- neither has the cross rooster).

Kathleen


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Cool! Thanks! I lost my standard flock roo last week so I am trying to decide what to do for a replacement. There are, I'm sure, at least four silkie roos in the brooder, and the "store-bought" pullets are mostly Americauna so I thought that might be a fun mix. If the little guys are up to the job.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> If the little guys are up to the job.


In their heads, they're huge and the ladies adore them


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

yes silkie roosters go a good job with normal hens, i might get another one some time, but right now i am good with my EE and Pheonix roosters, still have to get a new coop made for the Pheonix lol, silke will have to wait,


----------

